# Children forcibly injected with insulin, police say



## Becca (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2009/08/children_forcibly_injected_wit.html


Good grief!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2009)

How dreadful!


----------



## Steff (Aug 21, 2009)

thats is appalling


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 22, 2009)

What the hell !!?? it doesnt say how the parents got the Insulin or whether they were Diabetics .... Hmm why would you inject a Non -Diabetic child fgs very sick and worrying that people like that exist


----------



## Copepod (Aug 22, 2009)

*insulin as a murder weapon*

First, the proviso that misuse to cause serious harm to others is rare and should not put anyone off using insulin to treat themsleves or their children...

But, there is a history of using insulin to cause death or harm - BBC news story here http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6250172.stm about book "Insulin Murders - Real Life Crimes" written by Prof Vincent Marks and Caroline Richmond.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 22, 2009)

Copepod said:


> First, the proviso that misuse to cause serious harm to others is rare and should not put anyone off using insulin to treat themsleves or their children...
> 
> But, there is a history of using insulin to cause death or harm - BBC news story here http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6250172.stm about book "Insulin Murders - Real Life Crimes" written by Prof Vincent Marks and Caroline Richmond.



Thanks for posting the link Copepod ... I love real life crimes


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Sickening .... Cant put down what I really think .... 

Heidi
xx


----------

